# What would you do?



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I adopted a 3 month old puppy two days ago from a couple and kids who said they couldn't have the dog in the apartment. Well anyway, they are calling me and BEGGING for me to let them have the dog back that, that the landlord said it is ok, they miss her terribly, etc I feel bad because I love her, but I also don't want to see people sad LOL. I do have another person I could get a puppy from, but I don't know what the "right" thing to do it.

What would you do?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i know it might be hard but if it was me and you've only had her two days i would give her back


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats what I am leaning towards too, I do LOVE her, but at the same token I can get a long hair little girl today. I felt so bad the lady was crying.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

you know after my post i was thinking how hard it would be for me to give one of my guys back after two days so i can see how this would be very difficult for you  but the lady crying...i think because they had to give her up but didn't want to it would make it easier for me to do it.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i would give her back but you want a FULL CASH refund (or direct return of any check) ive actually had a frined scammed like this, she adopted a puppy from a women for $600 the next day the woman was on the phone, her landlord had changed his mind and she wanted her dog back, she was in tears and hysterical. So she returned the dog and the woman said shed cashed the check for the adoption fee and wrote her a new check and took the dog back. well the check bounced and the phone number the woman had been calling from had been disconected, she whent back to the house and was told the woman had moved out that morning wiht no forwading address.

its aparently a pretty common scam so be VERY carefull!

otherwise if this woman is realy that upset willing to give you any adoption fee back and you can get another chihuahua like you said, i would give her back, mabe it just wasnt meant to be that little chihuahua and the right one is out there!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I couldnt and wouldnt know what to do!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I've also heard of that scam. 

I would return the dog though.  But like Foxy said, make sure you get every penny you paid returned to you.


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

hmm thats funny that you say that because I told her okay I will give the dog back, then she said she had to go to the bank and get cash And I let her know straight up that I will only take cash back from her and she had to pay for the shots I got for her this morning. She said ok, no problem. Then all of a sudden she emails me and says her "paycheck" didn't go through yet, but maybe it will tomorrow. 

I don't know what to believe now.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I have to be honest.. I don't think I'd give the dog back. I could NEVER imagine getting rid of any of my dogs.. unless it was a danger to me or someone in my family and that's not the issue here. I think its natural for them to go through some doubts and feel guilty and miss the dog and maybe theyre just over reacting and not thinking long term. These dogs can live to be 20 years old, maybe longer. If they're not settled and don't have a SURE home for the dog then I don't think it's a good idea for them to have one.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh I never heard of such a scam...Please be careful in trying to do the right thing.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

The puppy was three months old and the woman hasn't gotten its shots yet? I'm not sure I would give it back. The shots you got the puppy maybe the only shots it will ever get. And if she will give it away due to an apartment what happens if she moves again? the pound?

But one the other hand you have to think about the kids. If she could give me cash back on ALL exspences including the food I might if she seemed like the kind of person that will take great care of the puppy. Maybe you could get her to sign something saying if she's is to ever get rid of the puppy again that it would come back to you.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thats exactly how I feel. You worded it perfectly


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Ack, I have a few questions. Why would they not be able to keep the dog and then all of the sudden the landlord says it is okay? I mean if I wanted to get a dog I would make sure that I was allowed to have one if I were renting. And even if I thought I could be sneaky, when I got caught (which I would) I would have begged and pleaded with my landlord to let me keep the dog before I found a new home not after the fact. How picky was this woman about finding her pup a new home. Did she ask you any questions, or did she just sell him blindly?

Something is not settling right with me here.


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

She pretty much sold her blindly, I did tell her a lot about me etc, but she didn't ask much questions. She had one set of shots at 8 weeks, none after that (which is fine) I don't know what to do really. Now, I don't know if the landlord thing is a lie to "get rid" of her because she does pee and poop everywhere, like maybe that is the real reason they didn't want her and now they regret it?

Something isn't sitting right with me either. She doesn't know much about me as far as where I live or my full name, so I could ignore her if it isn't the right thing to do. Guess I will have to sleep on it.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

HI! if i could afford to buy a pup ,i would give the pup back,if not please keep him for you.it only takes a day or 2 to bond with a chi! good luck1 also can anyone help me to put my chi's with my name? ty i luv this site and have been on ot since last may!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

:foxes15: :foxes15: THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE HEADS UP! I NEVER HEARD OF THAT SCAM I RECENTLY GOT SCAMMED,I BOUGHT A PUP WHO SAID SHE BRED & FOUND OUT I BOUGHT MY little girl pearl from a broker.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the shot thing it realy dpends on the vet, myself i prefer not to give first vac's till 8 weeks but they also stay here till there at least 10 weeks old..so im not as put off by the only 1 set of shots.

I dunno i have to realy agree with Prosephone, it seems like they just didnt think having this puppy through in any way shape or form, and seems rather random that after their landlord saying no he/she would suddenly change their mind...

its got the same aire of scam as my frined whent through...Please just be very carefull!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

My pups do not get their first shots till 8 weeks and do not leave for their new homes till 12 weeks!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

about 30 years ago I had to let a much loved pet go after having major gas leak problems and having to move house to somewhere which didnt allow pets and even after all this time I have never forgotten the pain but at the time i had a tiny baby to think of who of course had to come first, if these people are genuine try and put yourself in their shoes but i know it sounds harsh make sure your money is safely back in your hands before you hand her back because there are a lot of dishonest people out there. x x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

alright here's how you can tell if she's lieing.

Ask her to give you the number of her landlord. Speak to him and see what he say's now if it is a apt complex go to the office and speak to them because as I'm typing this i realized that she can give you anyone one's number.

so check with the rental office.

I'm like Katie i wouldn't give the dog back because if she truly loved that dog then she would have been asking you questions on how her pup was going to be raised! 

And if it was me I'd ask you for some DNA, name , mother's name everything so i could keep in contact with you so i could know my pup's oh k .

it's a scam


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I called the apartment complex today and asked to speak with the Manager. She didn't really want to give me much info about the situation, so I just asked her to tell me yes or no if they can have a dog and she said "as of now, yes" Whatever that means...maybe they paid the deposit like they said they would?

I'm meeting with them today and if it seems sincere I will give back her back, and only if they have cash as well.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i've never heard of that scam either. good luck today and i hope it all works out


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> I have to be honest.. I don't think I'd give the dog back. I could NEVER imagine getting rid of any of my dogs.. unless it was a danger to me or someone in my family and that's not the issue here. I think its natural for them to go through some doubts and feel guilty and miss the dog and maybe theyre just over reacting and not thinking long term. These dogs can live to be 20 years old, maybe longer. If they're not settled and don't have a SURE home for the dog then I don't think it's a good idea for them to have one.



I TOTALLY AGREE with the above. A dog is not an object or something that you can just give away and then ask for again. It doesn't seem like they're very grounded people, so if it were me, I would have second thoughts giving the dog back. Do go with your gut instinct though. I usually never go wrong when I go with what my gut instinct is telling me. You have to try to step back and look at things objectively. Just because the lady is being all emotional and crying, don't let that affect your decision. And do be very careful if you do decide to give the dog back because you never know with people these days.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

See, as of now just seems iffy to me. As of now they're allowing the dog, but does that mean things could change? If I were you, I would definitely make sure and make sure again that the family you got the dog from is able to take care of the dog and that a similar situation will not come up where they have to give away the dog again.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Any update?


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok, this is really starting to bug me. Again, she doesn't have the money today. She said she had to spend the money I paid her for the puppy for her car payment. I am almost wondering if she needed a "loan" so to speak. Thought she would sell the dog to pay her bills, then hope to get it back when she got paid or maybe never even planned to get her back, I dunno. I think I am going to keep her, this is all to shady and they don't seem stable. What if the puppy needed food and they had no money?

ps. I am getting the other puppy tonight, a little longhair girl... guess you can never have to many Chi's and now she will have a friend


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

lvmommy, tell her to blow. I would not give her the puppy. She will sell her again next month when the car payment is due. She do'snt deserve a puppy and what is she teaching her childern by doing this behavor. Good luck


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Good for you and congrats on the new puppy! 
If she was serious and wanted her puppy back she would have had the money ready for you.


----------



## Zero & Co. (Feb 21, 2007)

I really have a hard time understanding people that buy a puppy without saving some money, or having disposable income. Especially with small breeds you never know. What if the dog gets in an accident? I could not live with myself if I had to have a pet put down because I couldn't afford the vet bill. 
They don't deserve the puppy in my opinion. Owning pets is a privilege for responsible people, and it's not for everyone.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Sounds like you're making the right decision. If she really wanted to get the puppy back, she would've found a way to pay you back. Plus, like you said, what if she needs to buy food & shots or something happens & she has a large vet bill? I think you're doing whats best for the puppy. So congrats on the adopted pup & congrats on your new girl!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

i would say just keep her!! everythign seems to strange!!
congrats on both the puppies


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I think that you are doing the right thing! Two new babies how exciting!!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

yah just keep her


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I told her I was keeping her and told her the reasons why, she was pretty mad and said a few not so nice words to me, but I guess that just shows her character, oh well. At least she doesn't know where I live or have my last name. I feel great about my decision. At least I know Daisy will be well-spoiled and loved and not tossed around.

Here is a pic of my new girl! Thinking of naming her Honey  So far they are getting along great!


----------



## travel girl (Feb 2, 2007)

Awww, she's cute. I'm glad you decided to keep the puppy. The lady sounds too unstable and not a very responsible pet owner. If she's that desperate for a puppy she'll find a way to get another one. I'm thinking the whole situation sounded too weird. I'm glad she doesn't know where you live or your last name, which of course speaks to her lack of regard for where the puppy was going. Unfortunately, I'd like to think the best of people but I'm becoming more jaded the older I get. I say it's better not to take a chance and become any more involved with this woman. There are just too many wackos out there these days. Congrats on the two new babies! I'm sure they'll become great friends.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm glad to see that' your keeping her! Honey? is really cute!

i also wanted to add having two puppies at the same time is sooooo much fun! Jasper and Justice were from the same litter and i get great laugh's watching them play


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL I don't think we are keeping her name Honey my son doesn't like the name for her at all, so guess I'm on the search for a new name. They are SO cute together though, they are snuggled up to each other right now.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

well what ever her name will be she's a doll!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Aw your hairy baby is soo adorable! I hope you post pics of them together soon


----------



## TiffanyMay (Oct 23, 2006)

If it was me, I prob. wouldn't give the dog back. If they got the dog before it was okay with the landlord they obviously werent thinking of the dog in the first place. I would be worried to give the puppy back just in case they won't be good pet owners. On top of every thing it might be hard on the puppy to go back and forth from home to home. Plus after having my pups for two days I would be extremely attached.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Lovely pup and pink belly!..............Glad you didnt give her the dog back,i was going to say change your phone number and make sure she doesnt get to know where you you live, sounds like you have already made the right decision.Enjoy your girls!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Well at least you can say you gave her the chance to buy her back. If she really was missing her that much she would have come up with the money straight away so change your number and enjoy her she's adorable x x


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree. At first I thought it was right to return the chi, but the woman seems so unreliable and expects you to make up for all her problems, if she's not trying to outright scam you, that I think you no longer owe her anything.

Enjoy your new pups! May they be quickly housebroken, LOL.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am so glad to hear that your decided to keep the puppy! Congrats on your newest addition! Theyr'e both dolls! Hope you can post pics of both of them together soon. I'll be looking forward to those. Again, great decision...I think it was the right decision!! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You know afterall I'm glad you decided to keep her. When Lucky was found I searched and searched for his owner. I came in contact with a person that said she was his owner. Later that night after I brought him to her house she called me and said that her landlord said she couldn't keep him and did I want to buy him. :? I went through so much drama and finally found that he never was hers to begin with.

So I think you definitely did the right thing.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

shes cute. i think you made the right desicion!


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I whole heartedly support your decision and was sooo happy to learn that you not only gave one chi a wonderful home but two!! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear stories and see tons of pics!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Sooooo glad you kept the puppy!:love1: People who can't make up their minds like that can be very unreliable and kind of unfit to care for the puppy! People like that really anger me! :foxes15: :angry4:


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah! Two babies! I am so happy for you!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

im so glad you decided to keep her!! who knows what kind of life she might of had if you gave her back!!
and 'honey' is SOOOOO cute!! i absolutely LOVE her colours!! im not usually the hugest fan of white or near white, but wow!! seriously!! shes gorgeous!


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

You won't even begin to believe the last few days I have had over this puppy. I gave back Daisy. (I did get my money). I feel terrible, but I can't be worried about my home, family etc or deal with this stress over a dog I only had a few days.. as much as I loved her. I don't think they would even harm her or mistreat her; she was well taken cared of. The whole situation sucks. I will for now, only get a puppy from a reputable breeder, like I did with my puppy, Or the Spca or shelter.

Sorry! I hope I don't get flamed for my decision.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its your desicion to make, i just hope its the right one for both you and her.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

well im sure she wouldnt have hunted you down but I understand how you feel.Hopefully the puppy will be ok and the lady will realise what she had lost now she has a second chance.


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

on the plus side, Daisy was very very happy to see them, I don't think I have ever seen her that excited.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm so glad you got your other pup to partially console you. What a hard situation to be in.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh goodness I am sorry you've had to go through all this. I fully understand your returning Daisy. I hate situations like that and chances are that woman would have kept calling and aggravating you to death. Enjoy the new puppy!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

she was happy to see them that should be enough now try and put it behind you and move on and love your new puppy to bits x x


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

If she was happy to see them they must have loved her!


----------

